

Moz-controller: Control Firefox from Emacs - pmoriarty
https://github.com/RenWenshan/emacs-moz-controller

======
97-109-107
And a less advanced equivalent for VIM -
[http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Automatically_refresh_display_of_h...](http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Automatically_refresh_display_of_html_on_saving_file)

Just tested with Firefox Developer edition, MozRepl and VIM - works as
expected.

------
hollerith
Note that one of the functions gets the URL of the current Firefox tab. If
that works reliably, then my Emacs will soon take control of my bookmarks!

